# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Как предлагают пищу Господу в "походных" условиях

## Ямуначарья дас

30.09.2009  Rustam:

К примеру на работе, просто в гостях, вообщем в условиях, где есть только правильно приготовленная пища, но нет колокольчика, алтаря, места где можно провести обряд.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Есть специальные походные алтари (буклет, на развороте которого фото Божеств и гуру-парампары). Можно предлагать книге Шрилы Прабхупады, открыв его фотографию. Либо отдельной фотографии духовного учителя или Шрилы Прабхупады.
Если нет возможности предложить перед изображением, это можно сделать, просто повторив соответствующие мантры. Вслух, а если нельзя, то хотя бы в уме. Или хотя бы просто несколько раз Харе Кришна мантру, мысленно попросив Кришну принять то, что мы приготовили, купили или чем нас угощают. И поблагодарить Его за милость.
К примеру, в своё время, когда группа преданных программы "Пища жизни" в Грозном оказалась на некоторое время захвачена боевиками, мы предложили мысленно фрукты и сок прямо на столе, за которым они сидели и позвали нас, и вкусили, поделившись, конечно, с ними 
Важно помнить о смысле предложения пищи. Всё, что с нами происходит, в том числе пища, которую мы получаем это милость Бога. И всё, что мы делаем, мы стараемся делать как подношение Ему.

Mahabuddhi das

----------

